
TiddlyWiki: a local, single-page wiki - josephturnip
http://tiddlywiki.com/
======
hirundo
I built a TiddlyWiki site for an RV park circa 2008. It was easy to do and
looked great. It was easy for the non-technical owners to update. But Google
completely ignored it, and so the park was invisible to most tourists. It
folded a few years back, and I partly blame myself, for picking TiddlyWiki.

~~~
detaro
By now you can export static pages from it, which might help for such use
cases:
[http://tiddlywiki.com/#Generating%20Static%20Sites%20with%20...](http://tiddlywiki.com/#Generating%20Static%20Sites%20with%20TiddlyWiki)

~~~
sreenadh
I was just thinking that it would be awesome if Tiddlywiki can be exported as
a static page. Thanks for the link.

------
k2enemy
Every few years it seems like I do a complete survey of all the personal wiki
solutions out there. TiddlyWiki always comes in a close second to vimwiki for
my use. Tiddly is an impressive system and kudos to the developers.

I think my ideal would be an updated VooDooPad that uses markdown syntax with
wiki style [[links]], with support for drag and drop attachments and expose
pages as text files on the filesystem. VooDooPad is really close to this but
seems to be abandoned and more complex that it needs to be. Actually, now that
I think about it, Typora very close. If it had wiki links that opened the
linked page in the same window (and added back and forward navigation) it
would be perfect.

~~~
chipcha
I've been using Quiver
([http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver)). It's for Mac
but I think it does the job. Although links are not created wiki-style, they
are kept when you export your notes to HTML and they don't break when you
change the note's name.

Quiver is also propietary but it is possible to create other scripts to export
the notes ([https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-
Format](https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-Format)).

In any case, I'm also looking for better personal wiki solutions. So far,
there is no clear answer. At least for Mac.

------
hauget
I've been using Zim as a desktop wiki for projects ever since Ethan Schoonover
(of Solarized fame) recommended it. Highly suggest checking it out!
[http://zim-wiki.org](http://zim-wiki.org)

~~~
vacri
As an aside, I loved Solarized but have to mod it... the single mod is to make
'black' actually black. It is a beautiful colour scheme - I particularly like
how comments are faded yet perfectly legible in it.

------
platz
TiddlyWiki producted the best demonstration of a Getting Things Done
methodology (organize things to be actionable, display things under a given
context, organize things by blockers) I've ever seen.

[http://mgsd.tiddlyspot.com/demo3.html](http://mgsd.tiddlyspot.com/demo3.html)

This provides so many more features & organization than what a traditional
Todo app provides.

The UX was great, but I didn't like the local data-lock-in due to tiddlywiki.
( Also - the whole ticklers (notification) system was a bit clunky. )

Once in a while I get the motivation to reproduce this as a full-fledged web
or mobile app.

~~~
ffuugoo
The "plugin" that you linked is for the older version of TiddlyWiki (it's
called TiddlyWiki Classic now).

There is a plugin for the modern TiddlyWiki (IIRC it's full name is
TiddlyWiki5) called GSD5 (GSD is for "Getting Stuff Done"):
[http://gsd5.tiddlyspot.com/](http://gsd5.tiddlyspot.com/) .

I've never used TW Classic and original mGSD, but GSD5 is "heavily inspired by
mGSD" and on first glance they look alike a lot.

And, anyway, TiddlyWiki5 with GSD5 rocks.

~~~
platz
Although responsive is nice, I find the update too stripped-down. I'm not a
fan of the low-contrast (ios-style) movement in UX.. also it removes many
links/buttons/features so that it looks more "simple". I'll take the ability
to click on things in the original over the fancy transition effects.

~~~
ffuugoo
TiddlyWiki is quiet flexible. I've rearranged a lot of stuff in my setup.

------
twMat
TiddlyWiki had a complete rewrite a few years ago (this is what you get on
[http://www.tiddlywiki.com](http://www.tiddlywiki.com) ) and the new interface
is top notch.

It is truly a remarkable piece of software, mostly because it is DESIGNED to
be customizable to ones needs.

------
akkartik
Back in 2006 I made this experiment using TiddlyWiki to explain a piece of
code:
[http://akkartik.name/countPaths.html](http://akkartik.name/countPaths.html).
It seemed like a good fit: code is a fundamentally non-linear medium and
benefits from being expressed in a fundamentally non-linear substrate. I still
think about this every so often, though lately I've been focusing more on
communicating the big picture
([http://akkartik.name/about](http://akkartik.name/about))

------
timp21337
I have kept every work note in the same file, saved to git, for a little over
two years. Instant help from @Jermolene. Have found no fault with it.

------
amk_
I used TW as a research notebook for a while. The tagging + search worked
pretty nicely for organization and the plugins for Latex were handy for adding
math.

In fact you can just take a look here (might kill this link in a few days,
fyi):

[https://alexkrolick.github.io/research-
notebook/index.html](https://alexkrolick.github.io/research-
notebook/index.html)

EDIT: Here's a helpful "citation" macro for making notes on papers:
[https://alexkrolick.github.io/research-
notebook/index.html#m...](https://alexkrolick.github.io/research-
notebook/index.html#makecitation)

~~~
scriptdevil
I accidentally clicked on one of the checkboxes. Sorry about that. I think I
undid that - I didn't realize the page was editable.

~~~
amk_
It's not globally editable, it saves your changes locally.

------
mcdowellray
I use TiddlyWiki across my Windows, Android and Ubuntu devices. I use it as my
universal operating environment. I use it to store my writing, my ideas, my
catalogs and inventory, my projects. You name it, it can be customized to fit.

~~~
MikeKusold
Is there an Android app that you use, or do you just use the web edit?

------
Ginguin
We are currently using Tiddlywiki as the documentation for our Learning
Management System. Even the non-technical administrators can navigate where
they need to and do the things they need to do. It is insanely easy to work
with.

------
donpdonp
I'm-gonna let tiddlywiki finish, but dokuwiki is greatest personal wiki of the
tiny subset of internet users that use it.

~~~
sudshekhar
A while back, I started using docuwiki as a personal knowledge base. Started
adding things such as memorable quotes, ideas, understanding about concepts
etc. Its easy to structure information using hyperlinks and each page contains
bulleted information about one topic.

I am not too concerned with internet availability/mobile accessibility. The
idea is just to document stuff that I can access later.

------
jwd630
Been using TiddlyWiki, first Class, now TW5, for over a decade. I keep my work
and home project notebooks in them. Invaluable for going back and recalling
what worked and what didn't work - or helping colleagues who stumble on the
same problems I solved a while ago. I migrated to the node.js 'hosted' version
a few months back and that has motivated me to start integrating these
notebooks more. TiddlyWiki are just programable enough to satisfy the need or
occasional yak shaving urge.

------
knight17
I am also a TiddlyWiki user. I use it as personal note taking + bookmarking +
daily reading log. The best feature it has is a Wiki feature, not any
TiddlyWiki feature: backlinks. I could make the backlinks show up in the
footer of every page (tiddlers) and this reminds me connections I might have
forgot. Tiddlywiki is also a great system for bookmarks. If I read something
written by or about,say Roosevelt, I just add [[Roosevelt]] and I click on the
link and just add a one line description like: Roosevelt was a [[US]]
[[president|POTUS]] <year> and it will create a nice connection to the POTUS
page and the US page. This is different from restrictive categories.

I keep software links, configuration, track-list for stuff I want to track
(great new product/bookmark/book/service, just add [[TrackList]] when creating
that page and can see it later in the footer of my TrackList page. Most Wikis
can do this, however, in TiddlyWiki it is easy—no need to edit PHP files or
plugins; it has a nice filter syntax that allow anything to be queried in a
myriad ways tags, date, custom fields, title and so on, I just place that
filter right there in the text and get the results.

It also supports other syntaxs such as Org-mode and Markdown if you use them;
in retrospect I should have chosen Org-mode as an Emacs user, it would have
been easier to get the data to other programs.

Couple of problems I face:

\+ No converter to convert files to other Wikis or formats:

Not a TW problem, Pandoc and other tools cannot convert this to say, MediaWiki
or DokuWiki. So as a non-programmer I am stuck with this as of now. But I am
slowly trying to make work a Perl module[x] to convert the HTML to wiki form.

\+ Static pages has awful URLS:

It double encodes the URLs and it is filled with "%2520". I wish they make a
setting to replace that with hyphens or underscores.example page:[y]

If they could get this to work I think this has the chance of being the best
static site generator. Easy to use and extremely customisable (or may be I am
coloured by my non-programmer experience with static site generators).

\+ Duplicate titles:

'Notetaking' is different from 'notetaking', so occasionally, I link to a non-
existing pages for less frequently linked pages; there should be a setting for
naming policy.

\+ Data corruption:

I've seen few cases where people lost their data completely. TW warns about
this in their page and advice people to use backup (I backup it to Dropbox).
Example:[z]

[x] [http://search.cpan.org/~diberri/HTML-
WikiConverter-0.61/lib/...](http://search.cpan.org/~diberri/HTML-
WikiConverter-0.61/lib/HTML/WikiConverter.pm) [y]
[http://tiddlywiki.com/static/Introduction%2520to%2520filter%...](http://tiddlywiki.com/static/Introduction%2520to%2520filter%2520notation.html)
[z]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/tiddlywiki/bgcRqKGQ2...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/tiddlywiki/bgcRqKGQ2PI)

Community is friendly and helpful; I stole most of my customisation macros,
code and notetaking ideas from the TiddlyWiki Google Group where helpful ideas
and solutions are plenty. Nice bunch of people.

~~~
chipcha
How many notes do you think you have? Would it be a problem to have more than
10,000 notes there?

------
jahbrewski
Started using [http://vimwiki.github.io/](http://vimwiki.github.io/) after
seeing it on HN. I've been quite happy, although it only supports plain text.
The first-class support of images/multimedia here looks really nice.

~~~
a3n
If you like vim, you might like my Miki: Makefile wiki. Works with
restructured text and markdown. It's just a makefile.
[https://github.com/a3n/miki](https://github.com/a3n/miki)

------
dageshi
It's one of the most useful tools I've come across in the past few years, I
use it daily.

------
chaverma
I discovered TiddlyWiki almost a year ago when I was looking for a way to
replace my tabletop RPG notes system. I was blown away how with how useful it
is for my workflow. Friends picked it up for the same purpose, and others.
Kudos team.

------
madc
Ha, that reminds me of my small local markdown based wiki thing:
[https://github.com/madc/Miki](https://github.com/madc/Miki)

Bit outdated by now tough..

~~~
nubela
[https://giki.wiki](https://giki.wiki) \- same thing

------
xiaoma
I used TiddlyWiki as an internal wiki / training manual for an offline
business I ran several years ago. It was great and it was simple enough that
non-tech employees were willing to use it.

------
asciimo
Wow, TiddlyWiki is still alive! I think I have a 10 year old thumb drive lying
around with an early version on it. After cycling through Evernote, text
files, and Google Keep, I'm eager to see what the TiddlyWiki experience is
like. I'll be super impressed if I can import my 10 year old docs. (Though I'm
not sure that would be useful...)

------
jwd630
And for those who might be interested, a proposed stckexchange area51:
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/105326/tiddlywiki?...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/105326/tiddlywiki?referrer=kk4xS6VP59WB49QQOgt7xA2)

------
techbio
[https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5](https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5)

[http://tiddlywiki.com/dev/](http://tiddlywiki.com/dev/)

------
thro1237
I think we still don't have a free opensource version of a personal wiki that
supports the following:

1\. Easy copy and paste (or import) of Web pages (including embedded images)
2\. Embedding and resizing images 3\. No server requirement. 4\. Cross
platform 5\. Extensible

------
tobibeer
helps me rid my brain of all the things I may want to look up later... at a
spot I would guess I once left them ...neatly interwoven, automagically
related through some smart templating

------
gregwebs
I use SimpleNote because it has perfect sync from computer to cloud to mobile
(conflict-free and instant). Maybe someone can comment here about how they
achieve that with TiddlyWiki.

~~~
Jakob37
For me, syncing my TiddlyWiki through Dropbox has worked great. Might be
tricky though with limited internet connection as it could cause conflicts if
you do parallel editing, but so far it hasn't been a problem for me.

------
nacs
First thing I see upon loading the site:

[http://thumbsnap.com/i/VSPJ7GZI.png?0130](http://thumbsnap.com/i/VSPJ7GZI.png?0130)

~~~
jermolene
Could you try with any extensions disabled? We've had problems with some
recently

~~~
nacs
It appears to be the Ghostery extension in my Chrome blocking requests to
Google Analytics.

(If I disable it, it works fine).

~~~
jermolene
Thanks nacs we've fixed the crash with Ghostery for the next release

------
jakeogh
[https://changelog.com/podcast/196](https://changelog.com/podcast/196)

